# Stone Warrior - Science fiction and action adventure with a little romance.



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Stone Warrior: (science fiction, action adventure with a little romance) 2.99
    Garrett Masterson Reeves is a third generation U. S. Marshal. His father and grandfather were well known, highly successful and respected men in their profession. Their passing left Garrett with some big shoes to fill. Up until now, his attempt to uphold the family legacy has been nothing but a disappointment and he's fearing a forced career change. There's no job security for Marshals that can't pass the shooting exam when funding cutbacks are the word of the day.  Though he's determined to be a good man, the anger over the hand he's been dealt is eating away at him more and more every day.
    Garrett's a good looking and intelligent man, but very few people know it because they can't see past the glasses with the thick coke bottle lenses. Bad vision not withstanding, he has other strikes against him that also make him the object of ridicule. Garrett is a six foot, three inch tall bean pole with a strong aversion to eating red meat. He can barely bring himself to even look at it.  Genetics may have been unkind in some ways, but fate has things in store for Garrett that he never could have imagined. Sometime in the last thousand years, a small stone went through the atmosphere and plunged deep into the Earth. Fate has put the stone in his path. All he has to do is hold it in his hand...

Stone Warrior is 67,000 words.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, KR, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like a man on the brink who gets exactly what he needs.  That can be a good set up.  I hope there's a good villain...


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

He definitely gets what he needs and then some.  The villians are quite unsavory, and the way he chooses to deal with them is (IMHO) interesting.  I hope you'll read it, then let me know what you think about it.

All the best,
K. R.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

thank you whitaker, i,ll check out the stone worrior later. the cover looks great. congrats on your book.


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Many thanks to those who have purchased one of my books!


----------



## K. R. Whitaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Many thanks to those who have purchased one of my books!


----------

